# Easter Eggs and other findings



## Joeeeee (Nov 24, 2017)

Just thought I’d make this topic so people could share some of their favorite secrets! I know some of mine will be more well known or obvious but I thought I’d share them anyways. 

When equipping the Big Bro’s Tee (or Mario Tee) the Super Mario Bro’s theme plays.

The name “Big Bro’s Tee” also alludes to them making a Luigi shirt in the future.

You can equip plain black shorts or a plain white tank top by equipping a dress then equipping a clothing item in the opposite section of the desired clothing. (Note I’ve only tried this on my Male character, default clothing may be different for Female characters).

You can only have one special character visit you at a time even if you own both special items.

Once a villager becomes level 10 it starts giving you double resources.

Shoes and socks are optional, you can go barefoot or socks only.

Once per day a none fruit tree will give you 300-1,000 bells when shaking it (much like in other AC games!).

Don’t forget to post your own favorite Easter Eggs/Findings/Secrets!!


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

Nice findings! Now I think I'll go without socks until I can find nicer ones than the default  Looking forward to getting the Big Bro's Tee for that theme!
I haven't thought of shaking the regular trees for bells either


----------

